# BMW M6 vs. MB SL65



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

Interesting comparison between the M6 and the MB SL65. M6 comes out on top on opinion alone, since the MB beat it in a straight line, in the slaloms, and equaled it on the skidpads. MB is also lighter, despite it's V12 motor. The M6 wins because it has a better sounding motor, and it's response in the corners was intuitive whereas the MB was counter intuitive.

The MB actually **banks** into the turn like a motorcycle would. I'd like to try that out. It's something I could get use to.

The secondary opinion seems quite intriguing. It makes out the MB to be a rich hooligan's car. I think I want to experience that. Hehehe.....



edmunds.com/insideline said:


> Extraordinary convertibles
> 
> By Chris Walton, Chief Road Test Editor Email | Blog
> Date posted: 02-09-2007
> ...


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

here's the second review...



edmunds.com/insideline said:


> Second Opinion
> STORY TOOLS
> Print thisPrint this Save thisSave this Digg this storyDigg this!
> Email thisEmail this Most PopularMost popular del.icio.usdel.icio.us
> ...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

> The M6 wins because it has a better sounding motor


I wish that winning a comparison test was always based on such 'serious' criterias


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

Alex Baumann said:


> I wish that winning a comparison test was always based on such 'serious' criterias


Kind of thought their reasoning was BS.... didn't really want to say it on the 'fest.


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

I am glad someone said it though...


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

convertible M6 = I don't f^cking understand why. Much like the convertible M3, I can't understand getting a a car like that and then destroying the chassis, balance and power-to-weight ratio.


----------



## itzeug (Feb 22, 2006)

its just ... cooler


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

blueguydotcom said:


> convertible M6 = I don't f^cking understand why. Much like the convertible M3, I can't understand getting a a car like that and then destroying the chassis, balance and power-to-weight ratio.


+1. If you wanted a fast convertible, go buy a M roadster. If you want a top down cruiser, go buy a 650i conv't.


----------

